# 5ft 8 carbon fiber jig stix completed



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

this is the gold carbon fiber jig stix that i have posted that i just was starting ,now it is complete this is what it looks like completed.
stix


----------

